# Mitigating effects of being hit by semi's slipstream



## horselovinguy (Oct 1, 2013)

This really applies to interstate driving at higher speeds on limited access highways...
The *vortex* of pushed out of the way on approach and suck in as the tractor-trailer parallels then passes you...
If you see the truck approaching hug the outside, and I mean_ hug the outside_ of your lane...*ride the line.*
As the truck sucks you in you _will_ move but it won't be as hard cause most OTR truckers also recognize what they do to trailers and do move over giving room if you follow and watch. The more distance between vehicles the less the vacuum effect is felt..
I've never felt a difference windows open or closed interstate driving, maybe others have...

I've driven professionally for many years and I *do not* take my horse trailer over 65 mph...rarely over 60 mph for _their_ ride comfort.
You worry about having to slam on the brakes to stop fast...  
Do you have any idea how much more room you need to stop from that speed than safer speeds of 55 mph?
First off unless you specified trailer tires with speed rating OVER 65mph...that is the max you should be hauling at.* 65 mph.*
Horses, yea...till super experienced I would suggest you not go over 55mph cause when that trailer decides to have a conversation with you, you really will not be in the mood to argue...
Faster you go the more danger you put yourself in and faster trouble also finds you.
So... for reference...
If you are driving 65 mph, it will take you approximately *276.25 feet* to stop *your car.* Because of the human factor, as speeds increase, the stopping distance increases dramatically. 
Now you refer to stopping a loaded trailer and truck that just the truck outweighs most cars today...
Try doubling that amount of space needed to _stop in a controlled manner from 65mph_....not in emergent, not liking the equation you will be faced with nor the injuries of the animals hurtling around inside that trailer in emergent high-speed...






How many feet does it take to stop at 65 mph?


Reaction Distance = Speed, Calculate Stopping Distance: Therefore, if you are driving 65 mph, it will take you approximately 276.25 feet to stop your car.




findanyanswer.com




.
Now this is based on a truck, then a "tractor-trailer"...but darn similar to what you will need to stop when towing loaded & at those speeds...
_The faster the *vehicle* is traveling, the *longer* it will *take* to come to a complete *stop*. In comparison to the figures noted above, a passenger *vehicle* will *take* about 316 feet from the awareness point when traveling 65 miles per hour. The semi *truck* takes about 525 feet before coming to a complete *stop*._
You _do not_ have air-brakes that tractor-trailer has with increased stopping ability so although he might be heavier {loaded} you have just disc/drum brakes on your vehicles...

If you have not seen these and their entire list of articles...some really good information based on fact not myth is written of...
_


https://www.equispirit.com/info/articles/trailer-turning.htm


__


https://www.equispirit.com/info/articles/gooseneck-vs-bumper-pull.htm




https://www.equispirit.com/info/articles/bumper-pull-trailer.htm


__


https://www.equispirit.com/info/articles/federal-regulations-for-trailers.htm


_
Happy reading....
*🐴....*


----------



## 4horses (Nov 26, 2012)

I personally detest taking the interstate highway with my trailer. I would rather drive slower and get there later.


----------



## ferricyanide (Jan 14, 2020)

Thanks for the information, i know i am not OP. I guess where i have trouble is being on the highway that has a speed limit of 75-80, and having to change lanes in a mile or 2 to get the correct exits and whatnot. Basically different roads merge and separate again. NO ONE wants to let me in the lane I need while i am going 65-70, and with everyone flying past me it is a total nightmare. I feel like a total road hazard as people fly up on me and whip around and refuse to let me out of the lane i am already in. My trailer tires are rated for regular car speeds, but i only feel safe driving up to 65.

Edit: realized i could be confusing. When i said regular car speeds, i mean they can do whatever a vehicle normally can. I have truck tires on my trailer that are rated for more weight that my trailer is rated to carry. 10k pounds tires 7k trailer.


----------



## ACinATX (Sep 12, 2018)

Yes, that's what I'm worried about too. Would I like to drive along at 55 mph? Yes I would, but here in Texas if the speed limit is 85 then people are doing 90, and that much speed differential, IMO, is not safe. This highway has access roads starting about halfway down, and I plan on exiting and taking them at that time, but to get to this place otherwise would take me at least twice as long.


----------



## horselovinguy (Oct 1, 2013)

Then if you are determined to drive at those speeds you MUST have tires rated for that higher speed.
Driving over the tire speed limit rating is asking for tire failure, possibly destroying of your trailer, and many problems.
Till you are confident at lower speeds, and confident at average highway speeds handling that trailer.....
Just choose carefully when you decide and where you decide to go hurtling on the highway...
🐴...


----------



## Dreamcatcher Arabians (Nov 14, 2010)

I almost never go over 60 when hauling. Never had trouble with a big truck either. Where I run into trouble is wi little bitty cars. For some reason that big ol’ orange truck just plum vanishes when I attach a loaded horse trailer to it. I can’t count the number of Smart cars that have cut me off.


----------



## COWCHICK77 (Jun 21, 2010)

Dreamcatcher Arabians said:


> I almost never go over 60 when hauling. Never had trouble with a big truck either. Where I run into trouble is wi little bitty cars. For some reason that big ol’ orange truck just plum vanishes when I attach a loaded horse trailer to it. I can’t count the number of Smart cars that have cut me off.



No kidding. 🙄
Headed north to ride at my bosses, high desert, can see for 5 miles a stretch(not exaggerated), no oncoming traffic, but a little car will pass and still feel the need to swipe the hood off my pickup.
Really? We're not on the 210 during rush hour.
---------

@ACinATX You'll feel the draft from a semi the worst when driving in high wind, not so much any other time. You'll develop a feel for it like anything else you learn to do and adjust accordingly.
In the mean time, keep to the right lane and run with the flow of traffic.
A lot of the corporate trucking companies govern the trucks and they don't go much over 60 mph, you can run in the same lane about the same speed.

However, they tend to hire brand new drivers so be just as aware of what's going on behind you as ahead to keep yourself out of a pickle. Even though you're going with the flow in the slow lane don't get yourself boxed in. Give yourself a bubble.

You could even break it down, get on the freeway, get off the next exit. Get a feel for merging onto, exiting, a small spurt driving. Get back on, go a bit farther. Try it during slow traffic times until you get comfortable. Practice using your mirrors for gaging distance behind you for passing safely.


Drive that pickup and trailer everyday if need be, take it to the grocery store, the post office, etc.( within reason) The more you drive it the more comfortable you'll get handling before you load a horse or make a cross country trip. Make it part of your everyday life.

After doing so you'll look back on these days and wonder why you were so worried about it because it'll be second nature to you.😁


----------



## ACinATX (Sep 12, 2018)

Yes! I've actually been thinking about taking it places when running errands, but I don't know where I'd park it when I got there. I live pretty central so our parking lots tend to be on the small side. I ran an errand on Sunday and actually thought about taking it, but then I thought, no, that parking lot will be crowded. But it wasn't, so maybe I should have. It's just hard to know ahead of time. What would you do if you got to the parking lot and couldn't find anywhere to park? I don't mean that as a rhetorical question, I'm asking what you would do. I'd feel better about doing it if I had a plan B.


----------



## COWCHICK77 (Jun 21, 2010)

For right now take it to places you know have a big parking lot. For me, Walmart(I do grocery pickup with my pickup and trailer) Costco, places that have big parking lots, park out in the back 40.
When you fuel up your pickup take it to station that is easy to get on and off the street, pull through pumps that won't get you in a bind even if someone gets dumb.
My post office has curb parking that's easy for a pickup and trailer.
So you definitely have to pick and choose and think about the times when it might be busy, tough to get in and out of.

But I promise if you drive almost everyday you'll get handy and when you get stuck in a tight spot you'll have the confidence and ability to get out it.
You'll gain the foresight to park or pull into a position that'll leave you an out despite the dummies.

A side story..
Awhile back I pulled into our local gas station, which isn't the best for pickups/trailers, busy weekday morning. I pulled in kind of cut off the guy on the opposite side of the pump and he had a big pickup and trailer.(bigger than what I was pulling) They were inside buying things while I pumped fuel and soon as they came out I told them, Hey, not chopping you off, I can back out or pull through so you can get out with your pickup and trailer. No problem, no worries, we made it work.
Most people hauling get it. It's the ones who don't who make it hard.


----------



## trailscout (Nov 23, 2020)

The Hensley Arrow hitch is/was phenomenal for stabilizing a bumper pull trailer to the degree or some say better than a fifth wheel. Had a friend that had one.

When the original patent protection was up after 14 years, Jim Hensley the designer got into a fuss with the people that were contracted to manufacture it and started manufacturing it himself. But he did not own the name Hensley Arrow. The other manufacturer had it.

So it is now called ProPride.

It is quite spendy and getting everything adjusted just right requires some knowledge. But after it's adjusted it's done. Just hook up and go. Quite a long and interesting story about it's development. Haven't read it for quite a few years now. Here's the link.









Trailer Sway Control Hitch | ProPride 3P


The ProPride 3P anti sway trailer hitch main unit consists of two 3/4" thick links that project the pivot point of the trailer forward to near the rear axle of your tow vehicle.




www.propridehitch.com


----------



## ferricyanide (Jan 14, 2020)

Wow quite pricey, cost more than my trailer 😅


----------



## ACinATX (Sep 12, 2018)

ferricyanide said:


> Wow quite pricey, cost more than my trailer 😅


No kidding. Wish we had the faint emoji.


----------

